# avet reels



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

ok so i want to buy a avet. but not sure on what series to get. i want to use 30lb mono and have at lest 250 yards on the spool. but my problem is i want to be able to cast it. i fish cobia drum and rock. is 30lb mono over kill for these reels or should i go with one of there reels that holds 20lb at like 300 yards. all help is appreciated


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

IMO, 30 is overkill and will not cast well at all. Stick to 20.


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

so should i go with the sx mc series? im just used to using 30 and not comfterble using anything less


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Dear Brady

Set up a heaver with any conventional reel and Berkley Pro Spec in 20 pound or another quality brand of 20 pound mono, make sure you tie good knots, tie on a 60 pound shock line and have one of your friends walk 100 yards down the road, then have your buddy tie off to a tree or mail box post with the shock line.

Hold the rod tip up in a fishing position and start pulling 

If you are able to break off the 20 pound pro spec in under three to four days of pulling on that tree, I will agree that you need that 30 pound test


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

jbrady14 said:


> so should i go with the sx mc series? im just used to using 30 and not comfterble using anything less


How about the mxl and 25lb. mono? If not then get the mxl and back it with braid then add a 100 yard topshot of 30lb. mono. The lx just seems a bit overkill for what you want, also harder to wrap a thumb around that big spool.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

If you know how to fight a fish and your gear is setup correctly, I don't see how you need to go beyond 20# line if you're using a shock leader. Besides your knots, the most important thing is your drag. If it's smooth and adjusted properly after hooking the fish, you should be able to to land a very big fish on 20# mono. Back it with braid if you need the extra capacity. If casting distance is important, go with the lighter line that's more castable. Otherwise you won't have to worry about your line breaking if you can't reach the fish. If you think your mono is/was damaged due to abrasion or simply over stretched, change it before your next outing.

The SX holds 220 yds of 20# while the MXJ gives you 300 yds. I have an SX and it's a small compact reel and is really easy to palm and cast. Size wise it's about the size of an Abu 6500 but it has a narrower spool (at least in appearance).


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

ditto ... 20 is plenty ... alot of big fish have been landed on a 6500 abu and 14-17 pound line ... 300 yds of 20 lb is perfect for all but the true Monsters


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

If you can't land it with 20 you probably don't want to deal with it anywho.


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

ok well then i think im going to go with the sx with the mc and go with 20lb mono and shock it


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Pack a sx with 20 or 30lb braid and a 100yd 25 to 30lb mono topshot or do this with an mxl or go with grabomans suggestion. Easy as pie


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

i only use braid on my spinning reels. 20lb mono with 40 shock should be just fine right? or should i shock it to 60?


----------



## fshgut (Sep 10, 2010)

Please post on what you decide. I would like to hear your opinion.
I am looking at the same reels.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

If you do 40 it means alot more of changing the leader ... 50-60 is better


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

ok thanks surfchunker. so im going to go with the avet sx with the mc. i will keep yall posted


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

An Avet sx mc will do the job! Use 65 lb braid under your monofilament. Reason for the heavier braid is so that it wont pinch on it's self when and if you need the extra yardage. Your monofilament "topshot" you can cast and change out alot easier. You can put on 300 yds of braid and still have enough room for about 200 yds or so of 20 lb mono. BE SURE TO USE A CLOTH ATHLETIC TAPE before you spool on the braid. I like hockey stick tape, it's really sticky on both sides.

There's my 2cnts for what it is worth


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Avet over the Akios?

If you ever decide down the line to pick up an Akios, I think you might have wished you would have bought that one sooner. I like the Avet, but not for surf casting, and certainly not over an Akios.

You're gonna pay a distance premium with the Avet. (and the mag isn't on par with the Akios) On the other hand, you're gonna love pullin' in big fish on the Avet... (so smooth)


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

DaBig2na said:


> An Avet sx mc...Use 65 lb braid under your monofilament. You can put on 300 yds of braid and still have enough room for about 200 yds or so of 20 lb mono.


Sounds high to me, unless you meant the mx.


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

im getting the akios as well


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

jbrady14 said:


> im getting the akios as well


Well then, you can't go wrong. Good choice.


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

no i cant. lol both reels are great pics


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

DaBig2na said:


> An Avet sx mc will do the job! Use 65 lb braid under your monofilament. Reason for the heavier braid is so that it wont pinch on it's self when and if you need the extra yardage. Your monofilament "topshot" you can cast and change out alot easier. You can put on 300 yds of braid and still have enough room for about 200 yds or so of 20 lb mono.


No way that much line will fit on a SX. There's no need to back 20# mono with 65# braid either, 30# braid would be sufficient. I personally use 16# Momoi Hi-Catch mono on top of 20# Power Pro on one of my reels with very good success.



> BE SURE TO USE A CLOTH ATHLETIC TAPE before you spool on the braid. I like hockey stick tape, it's really sticky on both sides.
> 
> There's my 2cnts for what it is worth


Totally unnecessary. If you don't want to believe me read what a spectra braid manufacturer has to say about it. http://www.jerry-brown-industries.com/841.html



> Myth Busting: The truth about line slipping on the spool etc.
> 
> Many mistakenly believe that Spectra® will slip on the spool unless you take Draconian measures to prevent it. Experience has clearly shown that putting on several layers of mono, Dacron or duct tape are totally unnecessary. This practice is not recommended to solve a problem that does not even exist. Braided line grips the spool much like tread on a tire grips the road better than a smooth one with an infinitely small contact area.
> 
> Before you start spooling, form a good knot, (such as the Berkley Trilene knot) cinch it tightly on one side of the spool leaving a long tag end to be laid across the arbor. Spool the first full layer of Spectra® onto the spool in a close side-by-side fashion under tension of 6 or more pounds over the tag end. If this is done, the line will not slip! No exceptions have been reported but try pulling on it at this point if you have any doubts. When convinced, you might tell a friend that it works.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

an SX properly set up pulls 14# of drag pressure... why in the world would you want to put 65# or even 30# line on it... spool it up good and tight with 20# PP and have at it...


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Honestly, I have not thrown an Akios so I really can not say. Maybe when I use one I will think differently.

Look, I started on a Squider. So I have had my share of bird nests and burnt thumbs.

Secondly I did not say back it with mono, I said use mono as a "topshot" for casting. The heavier braid,if you have to use it will not pinch on itself as would the lighter 30 lb stuff. I like 30 lb but not on heavier reels. Use the tape on the arbor of the spool. This is recommended by Avet. And honestly is a great idea! 

Using braid gives you that extra line capacity in case you need it

Also! Avet has great customer service! 

Lastly, Avet is Made in The USA. I try to buy AMERICAN whenever possible that is why most of my stuff is Penn. Don't get me wrong I like Shimano, Daiwa, ABU and own them as well.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

65 is alot ... get hung up and have to try to break it off ... good luck ... Berkley Pro Spec 20 lb is .016 ... filler her up with that and a shcok leader and let her rip


----------



## t58martin (Jul 18, 2005)

*Avets*

on my SX MC, I use 14 # mono
I also have the MXL, I use 20 # mono on this one.
For my other surf conventionals i use 17#.
haven't tried an undershot of braid yet.

I haven't had a problem with capacity or line strength with either rig.
For bigger fish like cobia, drum etc, 17 - 20 # mono is plenty.
I use 30# on my TLD for pin rigging. Way too heavy IMO for the sx or mx.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

Rockfish1 said:


> an SX properly set up pulls 14# of drag pressure... why in the world would you want to put 65# or even 30# line on it... spool it up good and tight with 20# PP and have at it...


20# braid will cut you like a knife. How are you going to lay the line on a non-levelwind conventional using such low diameter line? I use 50#-65# braid not because I need the breaking power, I use it due to friendly line diameter especially on a conventional reel. 65# braid will still cut you if you're not careful. Sliced up fingers would end your fishing trip real quick if you can't cast or lay line. On a spinning reel tossing up to 3oz lures while using gloves is a different story but tossing 4-8oz of lead which I assume what an SX is used for it only makes sense to use thicker braid or 17-20# mono.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Espresso said:


> 20# braid will cut you like a knife. How are you going to lay the line on a non-levelwind conventional using such low diameter line? I use 50#-65# braid not because I need the breaking power, I use it due to friendly line diameter especially on a conventional reel. 65# braid will still cut you if you're not careful. Sliced up fingers would end your fishing trip real quick if you can't cast or lay line. On a spinning reel tossing up to 3oz lures while using gloves is a different story but tossing 4-8oz of lead which I assume what an SX is used for it only makes sense to use thicker braid or 17-20# mono.


two words:flex tape. For casting: surgical tube


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't use that small of braid... But I have to ask - if you're getting your fingers cut, wouldn't that speak to your method of "laying line"?

Sounds like excessive force/pressure to me. I don't know, my fingers are OK with all of my conventional reels and braid. Never even come close to any cuts. Are you clasping the line, or pushing it with the outside of your thumb?


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

I have 30lb mono on my saltist 40 and that thing casts like a champ but i wouldnt recommend it on an sx, mx maybe but still an overkill. Personally i like to use either 14-17lb mono. The only time i really use anything larger is on an anchor reel so i dont loose so many anchors, something like 20 or 25lb mono. Braid can be dangerous especially when dealing with a larger specimen


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Thats why i use it for backing with a mono topshot on big reels. Only straight braid rigs are my plugging rod and my 750ss. But when i upgrade to an avet lx for casted baits on sharks that will probably be straight braid


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I have the sx mc with 17lb test .


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm glad all ya'll nonexperienced persons continue to spew this uneducated crap about braid... I still have all 10 fingers, only been cut once early on when I tried to break off a hang up bare handed... you watch what you're doin and there's no problem layin on line or anything else... my Avet SX with 20#PP works well for any situation I want to put it in to...


----------

